# True Blue Fawn?



## Sydney

how does something so beautiful come about?










I mean what color is this, and how is it created?

Because I want one just so I can stare at it


----------



## Sydney

i am in love with this dog....

















I mean he doesn't look real

p.s. if anyone know how to turn those pesky links into pictures please feel free, I am kinda computer stoopid


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

he is a champagne color same as Hollys dogs. I saw that one on RMP.com too I love him!!!


----------



## ashbash91

yea champagnes I think are the nicest colors! You get the color from mostly genetics... I own a couple of champagnes.... the best dog to get a champagne from is DOM-P from most wanted kennels! All my dogs are his offsprings or grandkids LOL! I love that boy!


----------



## GSDBulldog

That's not blue fawn, it's a chocolate dilute.

I own a blue fawn. He has good pigmentation, so his "blue" almost looks black,


----------



## Sydney

i see, so then what makes a dog look like that chocolate dilute


----------



## American_Pit13

Here is my Blue Fawn Moo


















And my Champagne Stack


















Just to give you some comparison

He (or she) has a red nose so it may just be a light red color. A blue fawn or champagne dog would have a blue or violet shaded nose.


----------



## cc924

here is a few pics of my blue fawn...first one is of her as a pup at 8weeks.


----------



## Sydney

american_pit13
He (or she) has a red nose so it may just be a light red color. A blue fawn or champagne dog would have a blue or violet shaded nose.[/QUOTE said:


> Those dogs are beautiful, I think that will be the next look I would like to go for,. Are they hard to find? ...I like the red nose on your dogs both of my girls are red nose.
> I just like it better, I have a Chocolate Red Nose, Lady, and my little Blonde (I guess buckskin is the proper term) Red Nose, Sydney.


----------



## smokey_joe

I love the chocolate color. Sydney is very pretty, too.


----------



## American_Pit13

Sydney said:


> Those dogs are beautiful, I think that will be the next look I would like to go for,. Are they hard to find? ...I like the red nose on your dogs both of my girls are red nose.
> I just like it better, I have a Chocolate Red Nose, Lady, and my little Blonde (I guess buckskin is the proper term) Red Nose, Sydney.


The dog in question is the one I was saying has a red nose. My dogs are blue fawn and champagne so they have the violet noses, which look more purple or blue since both colors come from blue. The champagne I don't see often , but I don't think they are rare, but yes I think good quality are hard to find because people breed to much for the look or color. Your little blonde is like a really light fawn, but not a buckskin. Or a light red considering the red nose. A buckskin I belive would have a black nose.Both your dogs are very beautiful. If you do go looking for a pup in these colors make sure you really get a good breeder and not someone just throwing out pups for nice color..

I just looked agian and Sydney your pup looks just like the first dog that is in question lol.. Both have that beautiful light red or fawn or whatever with the nice red nose.


----------



## ashbash91

these are champagnes 


















this is a blue fawn (gottiline's monster)


----------



## cane76

the color comes from breeding for traits other than function and are probably bad represenitives of the breed,jmo...


----------



## SouthKakBully

Blue Champagne is one of my favorite colors, but it's so hard to find.


----------



## GSDBulldog

Most of these dogs have such poor pigmentation, where are all the bold and vibrant coats these days? Seems like everyone and their mother is cashing in on the "rare" color phase.


----------



## MY MIKADO

cc924 said:


> here is a few pics of my blue fawn...first one is of her as a pup at 8weeks.


What a pretty girl. The next pit I get I hope will be a blue or a blue fawn. I think they are so pretty. I love Moo too he is a handsome fellow. I really didn't care for the looks of the over the top bully dogs in this thread but that is just my opinion.


----------



## BlueDiva

GSD i love the coloring of your avatar pic


----------



## TheBullBeastLover

MY MIKADO said:


> What a pretty girl. The next pit I get I hope will be a blue or a blue fawn. I think they are so pretty. I love Moo too he is a handsome fellow. I really didn't care for the looks of the over the top bully dogs in this thread but that is just my opinion.


Same i agree that doesnt look all too nice for the dogs leg hes carryin a whole lotta weight no offence


----------



## gamecock10

A good dog is where you find it...doesn't matter what color it comes in :clap:


----------



## Sydney

gamecock10 said:


> A good dog is where you find it...doesn't matter what color it comes in :clap:


Amen my friend...I know alot of people care about papers and colors and muscles. The chocolate of ours would have died from like three different neglect issues had my boyfriend not rescued her as a pup....and she is now the most amazing dog so incredibly smart....Sydney is a color I always wanted cause I dont see many like her especially around here in NC seems like everyone wants a blue dog, so thats what you see...but the main reason I got Sydney was because her parents are just awesome dogs all around....and oddly she was born on my boyfriend's birthday



Neither of our dogs have papers, Lady could have papers she was just never registered we don't show or breed for money so it just wasn't important to us....One of my friends at work has a pit with papers, his brother breeds and shows dogs, and that dog seems to be forever sick, skin issues, stomach issues so on and so forth

All Im saying is imho papers and tight bloodlines are something I care much about


----------



## GSDBulldog

BlueDiva said:


> GSD i love the coloring of your avatar pic


Thanks.

He's technically a chocolate dog with tan points,


----------



## cane76

gamecock10 said:


> A good dog is where you find it...doesn't matter what color it comes in :clap:


oh yeah,then lets get a list of all the tremendous performance dogs that have came in this rare and exotic color,or how about showing me one and providing proof of titles.


----------



## OldFortKennels

The color is undeniably pretty. However it is recessive, so when you start breeding for color and not function you are doing the breed a disservice. I have to admit, at first I wanted a blue dog cause it was blue, now I just a soon not have a blue dog because they are so indemand. Its hard to beat a red dog, no other dog shows muscles and conformation like a well built red dog, not even a black!!


----------



## cane76

OldFortKennels said:


> The color is undeniably pretty. However it is recessive, so when you start breeding for color and not function you are doing the breed a disservice. I have to admit, at first I wanted a blue dog cause it was blue, now I just a soon not have a blue dog because they are so indemand. Its hard to beat a red dog, no other dog shows muscles and conformation like a well built red dog, not even a black!!


good points,
i love the black dogs,alot of great black dogs in the apbt history.my thing is this...are black dogs the real rare color now,lol....


----------



## Sydney

cane76 said:


> oh yeah,then lets get a list of all the tremendous performance dogs that have came in this rare and exotic color,or how about showing me one and providing proof of titles.


that's just it though not everybody cares to have a "tremendous performance dog" or one with a million titles. to some the perfect dog will cuddle up for a good movie and comfort you when your sad...and just be an all around companion.....Ive seen a lot of very nice show dogs that are dumb as a sack of rocks when it comes to everyday....

as for the recessive trait wouldnt it not be any different then having red hair, or freckles?


----------



## OldFortKennels

I couldnt tell you if red hair and freckels were recessive genes but you dont see us humans out there breeding specifically to get these traits either. The only person I know of that bred humans for certain characteristics, blue eyes, blonde hair and white skin, was a Nazi----Hitler.


----------



## sw_df27

GSD that is some odd coloring on his face........ lol I thought it was like that cause he was old or something my bad.........

I myself love the champagne color and if and when I get another dog it will be that color but I don't plan on getting another for a few years and I am willing to wait till a good breeder has one!!!!!!


----------



## cane76

Sydney said:


> that's just it though not everybody cares to have a "tremendous performance dog" or one with a million titles. to some the perfect dog will cuddle up for a good movie and comfort you when your sad...and just be an all around companion.....Ive seen a lot of very nice show dogs that are dumb as a sack of rocks when it comes to everyday....


thats the truth...
but that can be done with any mutt from the shelter.and as far as the show dogs being dumb as a sack of rocks,ill agree with that full on.when you breed dogs only for fitting into a rigid standard and parade them around a ring,it does little stimulate there mind or temperment..show rings destroy breeds,they are fine if the dog is a good represenitive of the breed "working dog",apbt should have some sort of title to be awarded a confrimation title,jmo...


----------



## American_Pit13

I have to agree with everyone on the facts of breeding for color. It really ruins the dogs when you are going after litter of a specific color. Stack my champagne was not bred for his color. He is the only pup they have ever had that has been champagne. Both of his parents are CH. show dogs, but he not only came out with the champagne color, but also happened to be bigger in size as all can see. 


Thanx My Mikado, I love Moos color and build. She is such a sweet dog.


----------



## Figgy1682

man i got to figure out how to post pics so you can tell me what color my dog is. to me saphira is blue fawn , but with out a doubt she is blue. SYDNEY your dog in your avatar is beautiful i think she is so much better looking then the dog youy posted pictures of on rate my pitbull. i think if i do get another pitbull its going to be a tri color or champagne but im leaning more towards tri color.


----------



## smokey_joe

cane76 said:


> good points,
> i love the black dogs,alot of great black dogs in the apbt history.my thing is this...are black dogs the real rare color now,lol....


Yep, I know what you're saying. I used to have a beautiful black pit and a couple of people asked me if he was a lab mix. WTF???


----------



## sw_df27

oh i get comments all the time about how havoc can't be a Full Blooded APBT because she's black......... I just laugh it off now


----------



## AMarksbury

*Hi*

She is a beauitful dog i see why you fell in love with her......she looks a lot like my baby Lily!!! As soon as I can figure how to get her picture up I will post it!!!:woof:


----------



## ssss

*blue fawn or blue buckskin?*

i own a 10 week old blue fawn... or i think, he has blue nose different colored eyes, full white face and blonde or buckskin colored back.idk if its fawn or buckckin....one or the other cause nice blue nose.


----------



## American_Pit13

Figgy1682 said:


> man i got to figure out how to post pics so you can tell me what color my dog is. to me saphira is blue fawn , but with out a doubt she is blue. SYDNEY your dog in your avatar is beautiful i think she is so much better looking then the dog youy posted pictures of on rate my pitbull. i think if i do get another pitbull its going to be a tri color or champagne but im leaning more towards tri color.


Unless you know of a good breeder I would go with Tri- colored... Out of 100 people that call their dogs champagne 5 actually have champagne lol... From what I have seen. It is also a color that is bred to much just for the color , like some blues. Like I said tho if you have a good breeder that happens to have one it is a beautiful color. If the whole litter is champagne I don't recommend them, because I am sure a lot of inbreeding was done to get a full litter of that color. JMO tho.


----------



## smokey_joe

ssss said:


> i own a 10 week old blue fawn... or i think, he has blue nose different colored eyes, full white face and blonde or buckskin colored back.idk if its fawn or buckckin....one or the other cause nice blue nose.


I'd like to see a pic of your dog. Sounds pretty.


----------



## calistyle

*Heres Mine...........*

Ruckus is a 100% razorsedge with Juan Gotty being his grandfather on his Sires side. Ruckus gets so much attention it is hard to walk him without people stoping me wanting to use him as a stud. :cheers:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

GSDBulldog said:


> Most of these dogs have such poor pigmentation, where are all the bold and vibrant coats these days? Seems like everyone and their mother is cashing in on the "rare" color phase.


 Color isn't important to me but pigment is...I prefer good pigmented dogs also. It doesn't mean the dogs posted aren't pretty. Just not my personal preference.


----------



## Jager Bomb

I agree with you, that is a beautiful dog. Jager's papers state that he is fawn bluie ... I have never really heard of bluie. Has anyone else?
Here is a pic of him -


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

This should help you more
http://www.adbadog.com/uploads/pdf forms/colors.pdf

APBT color charts. 
ADBA:
http://www.adbadog.com/p_gallary.asp?aid=5
UKC:
http://www.apbtconformation.com/colors.htm
AKC color chart
http://www.amstaffnetwork.org/colors.htm


----------



## Jager Bomb

Thanks! I have done some searches on the bluie but never had any luck with the bluie. I only found stuff about blue.

The first link provides a perfect explanation! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

The terms for the colors differ between registries that is why I posted all the links 

I'm glad it helped


----------



## bluefamily

*recessive traits*

Hey Old Fort, Red hair and freckles are considered recessive traits. If both parents have them them the offspring will have recessive dominanat traits of red hair and freckles. I myself am just a recessive gene product. Both parents had dark hair but neither had freckles and I got both. Just call me RE!LOL


----------



## MetalGirl30

*Blue Fawn*

This is a pic of Jada, a blue fawn that I owned. She is no longer with us. She had to be put down due to medical problems. Lord how I miss her. She had the sweetest temperment of any dog I ever owned.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

MetalGirl30 said:


> This is a pic of Jada, a blue fawn that I owned. She is no longer with us. She had to be put down due to medical problems. Lord how I miss her. She had the sweetest temperment of any dog I ever owned.


Very cute! I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Old_Blood

american_pit13 said:


> Your little blonde is like a really light fawn, but not a buckskin. Or a light red considering the red nose. A buckskin I belive would have a black nose.


Buckskin and fawn are just the coat colors and not to do with the nose. There are fawn red nose and fawn black nose. Buckskin red nose and buckskin with black nose.

This dog is not a fawn, the coat is that of a buckskin dog. Buckskins have yellow highlights and fawns have red. That is the difference.


----------



## Sydney

so does that make Sydney a buckskin rednose????


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Sydney said:


> so does that make Sydney a buckskin rednose????


 YES~  and a very pretty one at that


----------



## babyjenna

I see your post with the pics of the three dogs. On the second pic, what kind of dog is that? I have the exact same one and I cant figure it out! Please help! http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/3963-true-blue-fawn.html

CC924 posted these pics.


----------



## luisc210

cc924 said:


> here is a few pics of my blue fawn...first one is of her as a pup at 8weeks.[iurl="http://www.gopitbull.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1312&d=1217752743"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.gopitbull.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1313&d=1217752743"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.gopitbull.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1314&d=1217752743"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


If u don't mind me asking where did u get her cuz I have one the same color and everything


----------



## luisc210

cc924 said:


> here is a few pics of my blue fawn...first one is of her as a pup at 8weeks.[iurl="http://www.gopitbull.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1312&d=1217752743"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.gopitbull.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1313&d=1217752743"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.gopitbull.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1314&d=1217752743"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


 If u want to in future j would love to stud my boy out to her


----------

